# Best brush for appyling MAC Studio Sculpt foundation?



## dolcekatiana (Aug 16, 2009)

I use my 187 for SFF and it works great, but Studio Sculpt is a much thicker consistency than SFF and the 187 just isn't cuttin' it. So what do you ladies use?! 

Someone recommended a sponge, but I've always found sponges to be wasteful both product-wise and the sponges themselves in general.

And while I'm here, do you girls know of any good dupes for the MAC 134 brush? It sounds pretty wonderful but $52... yikes! 

Thanks in advance for your help. =)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 16, 2009)

I use the 190 and it works great


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 16, 2009)

I use the 187 for Studio Sculpt, I just stipple it on my face instead of spread it. Fingers work really well too, it blends very easily!


----------



## dolcekatiana (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I use the 187 for Studio Sculpt, I just stipple it on my face instead of spread it. Fingers work really well too, it blends very easily!_

 
Ahh I just can't get it to work for me. =( I stipple it on but then when it comes to blending I feel like it just wants to sit on top of my face and not blend in. Maybe I'm using too much product?


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dolcekatiana* 

 
_Ahh I just can't get it to work for me. =( I stipple it on but then when it comes to blending I feel like it just wants to sit on top of my face and not blend in. Maybe I'm using too much product?_

 
You might be, I use about 3/4 of the size of a pea to cover my face. I also don't quite "blend" it, I just stipple until it blends itself out; I feel like it gives a better finish to my face. It does take a little longer to do though. I have heard good things about using the 109 as well, but I haven't tried it myself. HTH!


----------



## xkatietron (Aug 16, 2009)

I use the 116 and it's divine!

Also, the beauty blender works beautifully!


----------



## leaveyourlove (Aug 16, 2009)

Not from MAC but Everyday Minerals flat top brush is amazing with this foundation! And it's only $10. I didn't like this foundation until I found this brush lol.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leaveyourlove* 

 
_Not from MAC but Everyday Minerals flat top brush is amazing with this foundation! And it's only $10. I didn't like this foundation until I found this brush lol._

 
Do you know if this similar to the Coastal Scents' Italian Badger Buffer Brush (AKA Flat Bronzer Brush)? They look similar in photos and I have the Coastal Scents' one. I'll give it a go tomorrow =)


----------



## ximenall (Aug 17, 2009)

I use mac 109 for any kind or brand of foundation, I love it!


----------



## kariii (Aug 17, 2009)

109 is great for studio sculpt, Also if you happened to pick up the 165 from the BBR collection, that brush works well too because you can work around corners.


----------

